# ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل



## جُرُوحْ (8 مارس 2008)

*استيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل *
*---------------------------*








يتم رفع مجلد ava-kyrillos بداخل مجلد المنتدى vb ورفع ملف xml من لوحة التحكم 

للتحميل فى المرفق 





 

تحميل الملف ​


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*شكله امور اوى بس على فكرة مش ينزل*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*معلشى ميرنا الموقع اخد Suspended مؤقت وهيشتغل كمان شوية انا هرفع الاستيل مرفق دلوقتى معلشى اسف *​


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*ولا يهمك يا فندم *​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*اسف مرة اخرى للتحميل فى المرفق ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*ميرسي يا إبرام على الاستايل وكل سنة وانت طيب*
*ويارب ال*
*suspence *
*تتحل مشكلتو*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*اشكرك اختى ماريان الرب يباركك​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*شكرا ليبك وعلى تعبك وربنا ينفعك بصلوت القديس البابا كيرلس 
*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*الرابط للمشاهدة http://www.coptic-folder.com/vb/index.php

وفى استيل اجنبى شغال عليه روعة وسريعة جدآ ممكن تشوفه ولو عاجبكم انزله ​*


----------



## mar-gergis (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

شكرا يا ابرام فعلا اسنايل جميل


----------



## جُرُوحْ (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ستيل ava-kyrillos للتحميل*

*شكرآ عاطف على مشاركتك​*


----------

